
The end of IT as we know it - madmotive
http://www.bcs.org/server.php?show=conWebDoc.20197
======
j2d2
This article is written by someone who has very little business experience.
There has always been "business technology" and IT has been marginalized in
the business decision making for a long time. It's _always_ a cost-benefits
analysis and as people understand technology better and more and more
frameworks are built they expect changes to take less time. The frameworks
that support the most flexibility win over the ones that are built correctly
without as much wiggle room. If you find one that does both, well, that's a
golden system.

I work in financial services. Perhaps my industry is ahead of a common theme
due to it's nature, but this article says nothing new and hypes the idea that
technology is impossible when combined with business.

------
niels_olson
We are almost seeing something like this at Tulane, where a few Comp Sci guys
in IT services really understand the deep magic and provide development space,
remote backup, routing, firewall, spam filtering, another set of folks
implement the projects that faculty buy (blackboard, Exchange email, etc) and
students in various schools build mashups for their schools, departments, and
projects. Unfortunately, the guys who understand the deep magic seem not just
cynical but sometimes bitter. They work in grey offices with tiny windows on a
quiet (empty?) hallway. How to rectify that?

